

Internet to store more information than all of humanity by 2025 - jonathanbgood
http://1000memories.com/blog/116-the-internet-is-becoming-our-memory

======
kristopolous
Who would have thought that by the time we could get the library of congress
on a device the size of our thumbnail for under $30, there would be a
draconian business apparatus expecting tens of billions of dollars for the
privileged access of such knowledge.

------
danko
Attractively presented article with some interesting points.

I think the most interesting element, though, is the cited Scientific American
article that discusses how the actual capacity of the human brain is
calculated. Just a reminder that the most complicated and technologically
advanced piece of hardware out there is the human mind.

------
brlewis
It would be cool to have an app that let you scan old photos, specify
date/caption, and store that data in EXIF so it would work with any photo
management software. Looks possible in iOS 4+ according to <http://infinite-
sushi.com/2011/02/iphone-and-exif-revisited/>

------
veyron

        the first message sent on APRAnet
    

I find it hard to read articles that misspell key words (hint: should be
ARPAnet)

